# [solved] opera 10.60 lento come non mai!

## darkmanPPT

Come da oggetto.

ho installato opera 10.60 (stabile in portage) in sostituzione del 10.11.

tutto ok nella installazione.

peccato che il browser sia praticamente inusabile.

ad esempio, la pagina di trenitalia si apre dopo un sacco.. (cioè si pianta nel mentre carica la pagina. si pianta tanto che la finestra non risponde!)

qualcuno saprebbe suggerirmi come localizzare il problema e, nel caso, risolverlo?

----------

## cloc3

comincia con strace.

il tuo problema potrebbe ricordare quello che mi era successo con firefox. alla fine è emerso un problema di supporto scorretto ad ipv6, che dipendeva, probabilmente, dalle glibc.

oppure, potrebbe essere qualche intoppo con il javascript.

accade solo per alcuni siti ben determinati?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, il problema si verifica con quasi tutti i siti web.

mi pare, ma forse è solo una mia idea, che il problema si verifichi quando sta caricando delle immagini grosse.

non sono convinto, ma credo che abbia a che fare con flash... possibile?

comunque controllerò con strace.   :Wink: 

```

strace opera

.....

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

wait4(6206, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)        = 0

kill(6206, SIG_0)                       = 0

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

wait4(6206, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)        = 0

kill(6206, SIG_0)                       = 0

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

wait4(6206, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)        = 0

kill(6206, SIG_0)                       = 0

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

wait4(6206, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)        = 0

kill(6206, SIG_0)                       = 0

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

wait4(6206, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)        = 0

kill(6206, SIG_0)                       = 0

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

wait4(6206, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)        = 0

kill(6206, SIG_0)                       = 0

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

wait4(6206, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)        = 0

kill(6206, SIG_0)                       = 0

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

wait4(6206, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)        = 0

kill(6206, SIG_0)                       = 0

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

wait4(6206, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)        = 0

kill(6206, SIG_0)                       = 0

select(101, [100], NULL, NULL, {0, 500}) = 0 (Timeout)

.....

```

e poi ho killato.

poi sulla shell è apparso:

```
opera: Plug-in 6481 is not responding. It will be closed.

opera: Define environment variable OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN to keep blocked plug-ins.

opera: Plug-in 6574 is not responding. It will be closed.

opera: Define environment variable OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN to keep blocked plug-ins.
```

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> opera: Plug-in 6481 is not responding. It will be closed.
> 
> ...

 

allora lancia un OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN=1 opera

e stai a vedere cosa capita.

sei a 64 o a 32 bit?

----------

## darkmanPPT

non cambia assolutamente niente.

esempio: apro il sito di trenitalia.

e si pianta.

non fa a tempo a caricarsi tutta la pagina che il browser s'è già piantato. (ovviamente è questione di un minuto e poi si sblocca).

Talvolta (indipendentemente da come lancio il browser), faccio a tempo a veder caricato il riquadro a destra della pubblicità. (quello che nella pagina principale viene denominato "Focus On".

nota bene: il riquadro, non le immagini! 

noto che questo problema non si verifica con tutti i siti web.

mi sembra di notare che il filo conduttore tra tutti i siti che si piantano sia la seguente caratteristica. tutti presentano delle immagini non statiche nella pagina (vedi ad esempio trenitalia, corriere della sera (questo si blocca di brutto e non si carica un bel niente), (la repubblica funziona perfettamente), (il forum di gentoo funziona perfettamente), punto informatico si pianta, etc.... )

uso 64 bit multilib qui.

i plugin che opera riconosce sono:

shockwave flash 10.0 r45 (semplicemente non l'ho aggiornato perchè altrimenti firefox non mi carica più il plugin)

silverlight 1.0.30401.0

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uso 64 bit multilib qui.
> 
> 

 

attento che, per flash, la vita non è splendida nemmeno per firefox.

che sia il caso di ritornare all'emulazione con il plugin a 32 bit?

----------

## darkmanPPT

eh, ma il problema è il seguente....

perchè se downgrado opera alla 10.10 funziona tutto senza problemi?

se fosse un problema di flash, non si verificherebbe anche nella 10.10?

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> eh, ma il problema è il seguente....
> 
> perchè se downgrado opera alla 10.10 funziona tutto senza problemi?
> 
> 

 

rispondo a casaccio.

la nuova versione ha dei requisiti di sicurezza più stringenti, che determinano una incompatibilità.

in ogni caso, un test di migrazione a flash-32bit offre comunque un'informazione in più sul fenomeno.

magari, potresti averne anche abbastanza per una sagnalazione di baco.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> un test di migrazione a flash-32bit offre comunque un'informazione in più sul fenomeno.
> 
> magari, potresti averne anche abbastanza per una sagnalazione di baco.

 

ok, come posso provare a fare questo test?

sul serio, non mi è chiaro....

io sono già su multilib e opera vede già sia il plugin a 32 che quello a 64.

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, come posso provare a fare questo test?
> 
> 

 

porc. io ho flash 10.1.53.64, che installa esclusivamente la versione 32-bit.

prova a dare un occhio qui.

----------

## darkmanPPT

bene.....

la soluzione è stata fare l'upgrade del plugin flash.

ora però non funziona su firefox (uso firefox normale, non firefox bin).   :Rolling Eyes: 

#&%$£

non considero ancora chiuso il thread. d'altro canto, per quale motivo un browser dovrebbe essere così dipendente da un suo plugin?

cavolo, il vecchio plugin andava molto bene su FF.

mo' ci penso.

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> bene.....
> 
> la soluzione è stata fare l'upgrade del plugin flash.
> 
> ora però non funziona su firefox (uso firefox normale, non firefox bin).  
> ...

 

```

nspluginwrapper -i /opt/netscape/plugins32/libflashplayer.so

```

il plugin a 64 bit è stato ritirato da adobe per gravissimi problemi di sicurezza.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok. risolto così.

grazie

----------

## table

Anche a me opera è lentissimo, ho un profilo a 32 bit, a caricare le pagine vedo che il cursore di attesa ruota e non posso cliccare su nulla prima che sia caricata completamente la pagina. La cosa incredibile è che per caricarne una ci mette 10 secondi.....

E' una cosa che mi succede dall'inizio della vita di opera sul mio sistema ma ora mi sono deciso ad affrontarlo.

Qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?

----------

## darkmanPPT

downgradato flash, opera 10.60 è diventato davvero molto molto veloce.

prova anche tu e fai sapere.

il problema continua a verificarsi?

----------

